# Sounds like the fan is always on.



## kevy8up (Apr 18, 2003)

I dont know....the past three weeks My baby was whining from the belts...i guess they were old or somethin. Anyway. I changed them(fan and alternator) this past weekend. well the screech is no more BUT. it now sounds like the fan runs constantly and It feeels like I lost a lil power. Not sure if something else is wrong. I didnt take much off to get the belts on. Just the air flow on top. oh well....tell me what u think......I still refuse to take it in to pros to tell my to change lil things...lol when i can do that myself...i such a cheap mofo. lmfao


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

sounds like the fan clutch is locked, i'll try and do some research tomorrow, but no guarantees, some of the others might help you out with this.


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

dude... simple as this... go to a junk yard and buy a fiero electric fan... and just instal it with a switch....u have to take off the AC fan though.. but thats pretty easy... or u can do wut i did and get new dual electric fans and install them also with a switch.. then u have the fan on when u want them and get about 1/2 a horse power back from the locked clutch on the fan.. heh heh


----------



## kevy8up (Apr 18, 2003)

hmm.....let me add this..... it sounds like the fan belt fan. I wasnt sure if it was something weird like the thermastat stuck open to make the pump run constantly or something like that. ??? I have no clue. all i know is that the fan for my motor is on like ALLL the time now....its weird.


----------



## dankar (Jul 7, 2003)

*fan*

The AC fan motor will come on if your engine runs hot even without the AC being turned on. You dont need to add another fan motor. 
Check your coolant and radiator. Your radiator may need to be cleaned out or even replaced. 
If the fan clutch is bad, the fan will make more noise than normal, because the clutch is not releasing.

Believe it or not, but you dont even need the fan. I have run my 92 without the fan for a year in the heat with the AC on and the temp has always stayed normal. 
If you have overheating problems, you need to take care of that first.


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

hey dankar wuts ur location?


----------



## dankar (Jul 7, 2003)

*location*

Franklin, Tn near Nashville, Tn


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

where would u find a fiero electric fan in the US??


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

hey dankar.. hehe u dont really need a belt fan if u live where U live cuz dude.. out here in so cali... omg.. its a must.. hehe.. 110 degrees gets kinda hot.. .. anywho a fiero fan im sure u could find at any junk yard that has a pontiac Fiero in it..


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

110 in so cal?? i was in cali the last 5 days and i don't think it was over 90.. it's like 115 everyday here in az.. anyways, could you be more specific (fiero) next time?? cause i dun kno shit about domestics


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

well first off i live in the inland empire... way different then lets say LA or OC... anywho.. maybe u should have done some research other than jus open ur mouth and say that they dont have fieros in the US..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

one again he did this " " which is a joke... give him some slack, asshole


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

wtf dood, are you out to get a 14 year old or something?? nobody's gonna give a shit if you flame the crap out of me.. would you like a cookie or something?? i dun like threads where ppl are arguing and flaming each other.. i'll keep it civil as long as you keep it civil


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

its all coo now:cheers:


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

kew


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

aww damn......you all made up before i got a change to get involved. that's no fun


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

lmao..


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

dont you laugh at me! you took away all my fun!!


----------



## kevy8up (Apr 18, 2003)

WTF u ppl on...lmfao.....Back to my damn fan problem...also....it sounds like the more i rev the engine....the louder it get....thats why i thought it was the fan belt fan. BUT.......if u all are sure its the clutch fan....ill change the F N thing...lol....So do pick....lol


----------

